# Wax it!



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

*Made an appointment to get waxed, but cancelled it, could not get comfortable being splayed out in front of a stranger. So I bought a home waxing kit, two actually, the hard waxing kits that do not use the strips. Aside from being messy and time consuming, I highly recommend it! The pain was not bad at all. One of the kits came with pre-waxing oil, so the wax doesn't stick to your skin. 

Any tips on do it yourself waxing? I love the results and it was cheap too. Just very messy and time consuming. No ingrowns or bumps either! *


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I found it difficult to pull the skin taught and still getting the wax everywhere I need to. I do prefer hard wax and it's simple for bikini line but not more. 

The women who do it for a living are quite discreet, turning to stir the wax while you undress and chatting throughout. I figured they see hundreds - mine isn't particularly memorable, LOL

I like the results, too - I found going pro and alternating with doing it myself was a good compromise - there was less hair for the DIY session so was easier.


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

*Yes, I was thinking I might have to get over the modesty and have it done professionally. Once waxed, I can't go back.*:smthumbup:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I have my H help me. It is so difficult with only two hands! We women have so much extra skin it's too hard to make the skin tight enough to get a good yank and get a good yank! Now that he knows I only need a short time to recover and the area is not off limits afterwards... He's pretty eager to be of assistance!


----------



## MissMe (Feb 26, 2013)

It's cheaper, easier, and you can do it anytime at home. I have both the wax with warmer (takes forever to heat up) and the microwave kind. I like the microwave much better. Did I say it was cheap? The tub of wax is less than $6.00 and I get at least 2 - 3 full waxings from it.


----------



## MissMe (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry I don't have any tips except mirrors mirrors mirrors!


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

So much easier to let a pro do it. Nothing they don't see all day long, anyway. If you're self-conscious, just take a very thorough shower just before heading to the salon. It gets less awkward each time.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone that does a DIY Brazilian is a Super woman. I would end up waxing the damn thing closed.

Anon Pink just the thought of my partner waxing me makes me laugh, I'm sure he would love to have a go but he isn't coming anywhere near me with hot wax.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Freakin hilarious!!! Not my story...it's old. Not sure whose it is but here is the link where I found it.
http://www.matchdoctor.com/blog_47706/Waxing_-_A_story_every_woman_should_read.html

All hair removal methods have tricked us with their promises of easy, painless removal. The epilady, scissors, razors, Nair and now.... The Wax!!

My night began as any other normal weekday night. Come home; fix dinner; played with the kids. I then had the thought that would ring painfully in my mind for the next few hours; "Maybe I should pull the wax out of the medicine cabinet?"

So I headed to the site of my demise; the bathroom. It was one of those cold wax kits. No melting a clump of hot wax, you just rub the strips together in your hand and then they get warm and you peel them apart, press it to your leg (or wherever else) and hair comes right off!

No muss, no fuss. How hard can it be? I mean, I'm no girly, girl, but I am mechanically inclined enough that I can figure it out. *YA THINK!!!*

So I pull one of the thin strips out. It's two strips facing each other, stuck together. Instead of rubbing them together, I get out the hair dryer and heat it to 1000 degrees. Cold wax my rear end (Oh, how this phrase haunts me!). I lay the strip across my thigh. Hold the skin around it tight and pull.

OK... So it wasn't the best feeling, but it wasn't too bad. I can do this!!! Hair removal no longer eludes me!! I am She-Ra, fighter of all wayward body hair and smooth skin extraordinaire!!

With my next wax strip, I move "north". After checking on the kids, I sneak back into the bathroom for the ultimate hair fighting championship. I drop my panties and place one foot on the toilet. Using the same procedure, I apply the wax strip across the right side of the bikini line, covering the right half of my vagina and stretching down to the inside of my butt cheek (Yes, it was a long strip). I inhale deeply and brace myself.... RRRRIIIIIIPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!

I'm Blind!!!!! Blinded from pain!!!!!!... OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!

Vision returning, I notice that I've only managed to pull off half of the strip. S**T!! Another deep breath and RRIIPP... Everything is swirly and spotted. Do I hear crashing drums????? OK, back to normal. I want to see my trophy - A wax covered strip with my hairy pelt that has caused me so much pain, sticking to it. I want to revel in the glory that is my triumph over body hair. I hold up the strip! There's no hair on it!

Where is the hair?? WHERE IS THE WAX? Slowly I ease my head down, foot still perched on the toilet. I see the hair... The hair that should be on the strip. I touch. I am touching wax. S**T!!! I run my fingers over the most sensitive part of my body, which is now covered in cold wax and matted hair.

Then I make the next BIG mistake . . . . . . . Remember, my foot is still propped up on the toilet. I know I need to do something, so I put my foot down. DAMN!!! I hear the slamming of the cell door.

Vagina? Sealed shut! Butt?? Sealed shut!!! I penguin walk around the bathroom, trying to figure out what to do and think to myself, "Please don't let me get the urge to poop. My head may pop off."

Hot water!! Hot water melts wax!! I'll run the hottest water I can stand into the bathtub, get in, immerse the wax covered bits and the wax should melt and I can gently wipe it off, right?? *WRONG!!!!*

I get in the tub - The water is slightly hotter than that used to torture prisoners of war or sterilize surgical equipment - I sit. Now, the only thing worse that having your nether businesses glued together is having them glued together and then glued to the bottom of the tub. In scalding hot water!! Which, by the way, doesn't melt cold wax. So, now I'm stuck to the bottom of the tub!!! God bless the man what convinced me I should have a phone in the bathroom!!! I call my friend, thinking surely she's waxed before and has some secret of how to get me undone. It's a very good conversation starter, "So my butt and who-ha are stuck to the bottom of the tub!" There is a slight pause. She doesn't have a secret trick, but does try to hide the laughter from me. She wants to know exactly where the wax is located on bottom, "Are we talking cheeks or hole or what?"

She's laughing out loud by now... I can hear her. I give her the rundown and she suggests I call the number on the side of the box. YEAH!!! Right!!!!!! I would be the joke of someone else's night. While we go through various solutions, I resort to scraping the wax off with a razor. Nothing feels better then to have your girlie goodies covered in hot wax, glued shut, stuck to the tub in super hot water, and then dry shaving the sticky wax off!!!

By now, the brain is not working, dignity has taken a major hike and I slip into glazed donut land. My friend is still talking with me as my hand reaches towards the saving grace... The lotion they give you to remove the excess wax. What do I really have to lose at this point. I rub some on and OH MY GOD!!!!! The scream probably woke the kids, scared the ****ens out of my friend, but I really don't care!!

"IT WORKS!! IT WORKS!!" I get a hearty congratulation from my friend and she hangs up. I successfully remove the remainder of the wax and then notice, to my grief and despair... THE HAIR IS STILL THERE... ALL OF IT!!!!!!!!!!!

So, I shaved it off. Heck, I'm numb at this point.


Next week I'm going to try hair color . . . . . .


----------



## pink_lady (Dec 1, 2012)

Laser hair removal is SO much better in my opinion! It's over in a flash, do it on your lunch hour 6 times and all the hair is gone. 

It doesn't feel great but is much less torturous than waxing, to me at least.

Do one session every 6 months for upkeep and you're good to go.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Trenton said:


> I'm never going to wax my triangle that leads to the tunnel of love. I feel so out dated and dumb. I work in an all ladies job and they specifically came down hard on me for not waxing...they said it would improve my pleasure and be memorable. Frankly, I'm willing to take the risk it won't and feel lots o' pleasure as is.
> 
> Where's the biology defense on this one?!?!
> 
> Damn. I feel like an f'ing hippy.


As long as the arm pits are hair free you are safe from hippydom 

But yeah being hair free below is all kinds of sexual awesome.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2007)

I used to do all that but my skin is so sensitive, it just ended up a bumpy red mess down there.

No matter how it was done, bumpy red mess.

So now just a little trim and I'm good.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Arm pit hairs!!!! Heeebeee Jeeebeees! 

Trenton, to each her own. I started shaving long ago but only during my period. Then I shaved everything, but felt like a little girl, which was kinda creepy. I shave my H too. I hate hate hate hair in my mouth so if he wants my mouth there, it's gonna be hair free! He rather appreciates the personal service:yay:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

pink_lady said:


> Laser hair removal is SO much better in my opinion! It's over in a flash, do it on your lunch hour 6 times and all the hair is gone.
> 
> It doesn't feel great but is much less torturous than waxing, to me at least.
> 
> Do one session every 6 months for upkeep and you're good to go.


I'm gonna look into that...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Also going to look at laser but I am a bit chicken and it is very exy here.

TMI but the info I have seen says you have to shave first or pay the fee for them to do it. I am scared of having everything shaved especially the backside area, what if they slip. Help, how do I get past this?

Contender for stupidest post of the year but as it is anon I am brave.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

:iagree:

Shave yourself first. Squat on you toes, knees pointing out as far as possible, but resting on your heels. Deep breath, relax all your muscles, practice shaving in this position. I have nicked myself a few times. No big deal...


----------



## Annie 54 (Mar 24, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Arm pit hairs!!!! Heeebeee Jeeebeees!
> 
> Trenton, to each her own. I started shaving long ago but only during my period. Then I shaved everything, but felt like a little girl, which was kinda creepy. I shave my H too. I hate hate hate hair in my mouth so if he wants my mouth there, it's gonna be hair free! He rather appreciates the personal service:yay:


I'm with you my partner loves it too find it kind of fun....

::smthumbup:


----------



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

Where did you find the microwave wax. Interested in trying this


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

Holland said:


> Anyone that does a DIY Brazilian is a Super woman. I would end up waxing the damn thing closed.
> 
> Anon Pink just the thought of my partner waxing me makes me laugh, I'm sure he would love to have a go but he isn't coming anywhere near me with hot wax.


It's honestly not as hard as I thought it would be, but a bit messy and time consuming. I'll keep practicing. TMI: it gets really difficult the further back you go. The front is no problem at all.


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

Holland said:


> Also going to look at laser but I am a bit chicken and it is very exy here.
> 
> TMI but the info I have seen says you have to shave first or pay the fee for them to do it. I am scared of having everything shaved especially the backside area, what if they slip. Help, how do I get past this?
> 
> Contender for stupidest post of the year but as it is anon I am brave.


*HOlland - Shaving is easy, don't worry. Use a good shaving cream, I prefer the dense kind rather than the fluffy. And a really good fresh razor. 
*


----------



## MissMe (Feb 26, 2013)

happysnappy said:


> Where did you find the microwave wax. Interested in trying this


I found it online but I purchased it at Ulta.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

MissMe said:


> I found it online but I purchased it at Ulta.


I've found it at Walmart and Walgreens.


----------



## Annie 54 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi here's a tip us girls here in the UK use conditioner to shave with it's easy and keeps your skin soft ... give it a try...


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

happysnappy said:


> Where did you find the microwave wax. Interested in trying this


Sally's beauty supply


----------



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks mavash. I found it at Walmart today too and all I can say is owwwwwww!!!! For some reason it was less painful at the salon. Maybe because I wasn't inflicting pain on myself. I think my few seconds of hesitation are making it worse.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I shave it all off nearly every day. I tried the waxing and ended up with angry and inflamed pubic area for almost a week - definitely wasn't sexy AT ALL but I have very tender, sensitive skin.


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

happysnappy said:


> Thanks mavash. I found it at Walmart today too and all I can say is owwwwwww!!!! For some reason it was less painful at the salon. Maybe because I wasn't inflicting pain on myself. I think my few seconds of hesitation are making it worse.


Definitely don't hesitate. Grip and pull quickly!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

let 'er rip!


----------



## ALWAYS TRYING (Mar 2, 2013)

Got a good laugh this am thanks ladies.

I go every month and get waxed front to back and in between. Been doing this for two years now. I use to get done only when going on vacation. But (I know it's not the best reason) the porn girls are always "clean" so I thought maybe hubby will like this. Did I say two years and hubby has yet to see the results. I know lots of problems here. But I keep going because I like it so screw him. 

The girl who does me keeps a running dialogue. talk about work, kids, weather She never shuts up and we are done in 15 minutes. Very easy.


----------



## Poppy (Mar 14, 2012)

So funny reading this. I used to wax myself using a microwave wax you can only get in the uk. Ran out , so bought one here. Disaster!! It does not wash off like the other one. Got into such a mess I got into the shower and shaved the whole lot off. Bit tricky in the delicate areas, but actually pretty good. Like that waxing lasts longer, but now I have gone completely bare by shaving, it is super easy and quick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ellie5 (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh it's a whole bundle of fun when waxing!

Get lots of towels that you don't mind ruining with the odd wax drip (or several  ) . I do mine laying down on the sofa, with a mirror wedged between my thighs (oh what a visual!). The key is short, swift, quick motions before the wax hardens and can become SUPER painful to remove.

Tigger you can get a pre waxing oil solution that prepares the skin and keeps it baby soft.

I love the feeling of being neat and clean after a wax


----------

